# Accidental Star Cowl



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cast on required number of stitches- there are no hard and fast rules with this. I have used 45, 50 and 75 stitches depending on the yarn I am using. (see photos). Because I am not a designer, this has been really hit and miss- but I am happy now with the method that has evolved.
Row 1: knit to end
Row 2:slip 1 purlwise, knit to end of row
row 3: slip 1 purlwise, K 2tog, knit to end of row
row 4: slip 1 purlwise, knit to end.
row 5: slip 1 purlwise, K 2tog, knit to end of row
continue in this manner for 16 rows in total.
row 16:, work till last 3 stitches, turn work
row 17: slip 1 purlwise K2, place marker (PM) work to end of row.
row 18: slip 1 purlwise, K2tog, work to marker and turn work.
At this point I remove the marker, slip1 purlwise K2 stitches, PM , and continue to end of row.
Continue as set, until required number of decreases, the cowl I am currently working on has 23 decreases
Next row: remove marker. slip 1 purlwise work to end of row, turn work and cast on required number of stitches
[for 45 stitches I decrease back 10 stitches, cast on 10: for 50 stitches I decrease back 12 stitches, cast on 12: for the 75 stitch cowl I am making I decrease 23 stitches, cast on 23]
Next row: knit to end. [as row 1], and continue in this manner until you have the number of points you wish- with the red cowl this was 17- to fit neatly round my neck.
Bind off but don't cut yarn- crochet neatly along BO edge, neck edge, and CO edge, make button holes where required- I made three, and work one further row of crochet. I used the English double crochet- with one loop on the hook, before working the stitch- I am not sure how this translates into American
If you have questions about the pattern, please feel free to PM, me.


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

Don't you just love accidents like this? very lovely, What a great way to brighten up a dreary winters day?


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

All three cowls are lovely.


----------



## vixensuzyq (Jun 21, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Nice 'accident'!


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Beautiful! Wish all accidents turned out this well.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

They are all beautiful Luker, a wonderful design!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Fabulous, Julie and many thanks for the pattern. I will have to give this a try. xx


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Cast on required number of stitches- there are no hard and fast rules with this. I have used 45, 50 and 75 stitches depending on the yarn I am using. (see photos). Because I am not a designer, this has been really hit and miss- but I am happy now with the method that has evolved.
> Row 1: knit to end
> Row 2:slip 1 purlwise, knit to end of row
> row 3: slip 1 purlwise, K 2tog, knit to end of row
> ...


Just been thinking of the maths! with the smaller CO of stitches, you will do fewer rows before starting the short rows- the wedge formed by the short rows is what gives the cowl it's circular shape. I would suggest 4 rows for the 45 stitch CO, and possibly 6 for the 50 stitch CO- but like me you will be doing a 'hit and miss', Good luck!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Great Job and wonderful work!!!! Love the colors and pattern. Your knitting is always amazing and now we are getting patterns too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Bravo!!


----------



## LAT3003 (May 17, 2013)

These cowls are beautiful. I shall be using your pattern this winter


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very nice, I will have to try this. I did something similar with a scarf last winter but never posted the picture.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks for all the positive comment!
Please remember as this is the first time I have tried to write out a pattern, if you run into difficulty following what I have written, please PM me!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks Julie- maybe sometime I will find time to try it! I like the round shape of the neck, looks like it should sit nicely round the neck


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thanks Julie- maybe sometime I will find time to try it! I like the round shape of the neck, looks like it should sit nicely round the neck


It is good for keeping out winter draughts!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Your accident is beautiful,your very own design,well done. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Hipoldfarmgirl (Jun 6, 2013)

Wow! I am printing off the pattern here in Michigan. Thank you!


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

This mistake is wonderful. Great to wear in the winter over a plain jumper or blouse, even over a coat to spice it up. Thank you for sharing this mistake.
X


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi Julie do you live in that beautiful castle or is just your avatar? Pauline xx


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PAJulian said:


> Hi Julie do you live in that beautiful castle or is just your avatar? Pauline xx


Just an avatar- but they do do tourist 'stays' close by- in the Stables and a Lodge, so one can 'soak' up the atmosphere, if one ever gets this far to the south!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

OOOOOOoooooooopsy!


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

What a lovely accident, I love them all, will have to try this. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

vershi said:


> What a lovely accident, I love them all, will have to try this. :thumbup:


It is really a very easy knit- although I do find a stitch marker helps stop 'over running' on the short rows.


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

so Beautiful and thanks so much for sharing. I will be making this!!!


----------



## Tomasina (Feb 2, 2011)

VERY cool. Thank you so much for sharing your happy accident.


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Wow! All are gorgeous.


----------



## norma martinez (Nov 1, 2012)

tank you, beautiful!!!!...!!!!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Oh my.....thank you for sharing.....lovely scarves....you have inspired me to branch out.....thanks again!!
julie


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is really a very easy knit- although I do find a stitch marker helps stop 'over running' on the short rows.


My husband made me these stich holders from Green Garden Wire and they work beautifully. He even sanded down the ends so that they do not catch. He also gave me these washers from his workshop which I use as stitch markers.


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

What a thoughtful thing to do for his wife.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Gorgeous! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## island stasher (Dec 23, 2012)

Cool! Thank you for this pattern - I have bookmarked it for future use.


----------



## lakeleboeuf (Feb 9, 2013)

Lurker, SO beautiful!! hat size needles would you use , say with worsted weight yarn?? thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

lakeleboeuf said:


> Lurker, SO beautiful!! hat size needles would you use , say with worsted weight yarn?? thanks!


The worsted weight yarn I am using is on a pair of 4.5 mm needles, (US 7). I have decided I don't like the fabric too open- and it does snag more when loosely knitted!


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

OK...so you are NOT a designer?
You did a great job!
As soon as I saw the first photo, I thought WOW! that would make an awesome shawl for a lady at church.
I think you did splendidly!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

DollieD said:


> OK...so you are NOT a designer?
> You did a great job!
> As soon as I saw the first photo, I thought WOW! that would make an awesome shawl for a lady at church.
> I think you did splendidly!


Thank you- you might want to make it quite large, then- perhaps 125 stitches with a decrease of 30 to 40 stitches- I have not done the calculation for that many stitches!


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

Gorgeous!! I would like to see it modeled, though.


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Very pretty.

SEA


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Chocolatechips said:


> Gorgeous!! I would like to see it modeled, though.


Sorry the model is not more glamorous- photo taken by my husband in Sydney, Australia, June this year!


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

Thank you for responding to my quiry...Very pretty! You look lovely in it, too. Fabulous job!


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

vixensuzyq said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Nice 'accident'!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Chocolatechips said:


> Thank you for responding to my quiry...Very pretty! You look lovely in it, too. Fabulous job!


Thank you- I prefer to be behind the camera!


----------



## CCNana (Mar 22, 2013)

I love how you are wearing the buttons off to the side! Quite stylish! Do you have any idea how much yarn you used? Would love to make this!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

CCNana said:


> I love how you are wearing the buttons off to the side! Quite stylish! Do you have any idea how much yarn you used? Would love to make this!


5 oz of the Deborah Norville Serenity Yarn. minus the weight of the buttons- which would barely register on my scales!


----------



## CCNana (Mar 22, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> 5 oz of the Deborah Norville Serenity Yarn. minus the weight of the buttons- which would barely register on my scales!


Thank you!


----------



## tookie (Jan 30, 2012)

They are very pretty. All such beautiful colors.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tookie said:


> They are very pretty. All such beautiful colors.


Thank you!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank you Julie, it is such a happy accident. I have copied it and intend to make one in 2 or 3 shades of pink.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Thank you Julie, it is such a happy accident. I have copied it and intend to make one in 2 or 3 shades of pink.


Do post it when you have finished! Sounds lovely!


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Wonderful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

Awesome pattern, awesome model. Thanks to your hubby for hopping to along with you to get a pic posted. I, like the dummy I am, would have placed the buttons in front. They look so lovely on the side. Love your little accident. Hope you keep having happy little accidents like these. Thank you.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

What a wonderful design!!


----------



## Sockmouth (Sep 26, 2012)

Love your cowls Julie, especially that blue one. Definitely keeping this pattern and will try it this winter for sure.


----------



## cara (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi Julie,
The cowls are beautiful I have put the pattern into Bookmarks
as I dont want to lose it however would be happier if I could print it down - I dont know how to do this - can you help and thank you for sharing - and what a great way to use up oddments.

Cara
Sydney 
Australia


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cara said:


> Hi Julie,
> The cowls are beautiful I have put the pattern into Bookmarks
> as I dont want to lose it however would be happier if I could print it down - I dont know how to do this - can you help and thank you for sharing - and what a great way to use up oddments.
> 
> ...


Dear Cara, you should be able to print the pattern up, by using your copy and paste function, in to a 'word' document if you have a PC, not sure how to do it on Apple, certainly it is of a suitable size to do that on my laptop. Let me know if you have any further problems! BTW I will be in Sydney briefly at the end of September, (in Cambeltown area). So if the worst came to the worst I could print it out and send it to you by post.
Hope this works!


----------



## Sockmouth (Sep 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear Cara, you should be able to print the pattern up, by using your copy and paste function, in to a 'word' document if you have a PC, not sure how to do it on Apple, certainly it is of a suitable size to do that on my laptop. Let me know if you have any further problems! BTW I will be in Sydney briefly at the end of September, (in Cambeltown area). So if the worst came to the worst I could print it out and send it to you by post.
> Hope this works!


If it is in your bookmarks you should be able to print it as one of your choices when you click on it. Or can you email the link to yourself and print it that way? Those are two options I often use. Good luck.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't get the option to print, at all, out of my bookmarks!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear Cara, you should be able to print the pattern up, by using your copy and paste function, in to a 'word' document if you have a PC, not sure how to do it on Apple, certainly it is of a suitable size to do that on my laptop. Let me know if you have any further problems! BTW I will be in Sydney briefly at the end of September, (in Cambeltown area). So if the worst came to the worst I could print it out and send it to you by post.
> Hope this works!


Same on a Mac- that is what I did. For the photo I saved it and then printed it.


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for sharing both the pattern and the picture. Like others, I like the buttons on the side. This certainly would brighten up most any dull winter outfit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

donna47304 said:


> Thanks for sharing both the pattern and the picture. Like others, I like the buttons on the side. This certainly would brighten up most any dull winter outfit.


thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## cara (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi Julie,

Thank you for your help I will get my daughter to do the cut and paste (I dont know how to) and if she is not available to do it I will write you again with my address .

I do hope you have a good time in Campbelltown - and maybe find some wool bargains in the Salvation Army/Vinnies and Anglicare Op shops!!!! Vinnies are a bit pricey with their bags of wool but the other two are very reasonable of course there is always Spotlight a huge store with a massive crafting /knitting section..

Again thank you for your help.

Cara
Sydney


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cara said:


> Hi Julie,
> 
> Thank you for your help I will get my daughter to do the cut and paste (I dont know how to) and if she is not available to do it I will write you again with my address .
> 
> ...


Thanks Cara! Good to know where to look- I am likely to be going back and forth quite frequently ( well when I can afford to!) I did have a quick look at the Spotlight - it looks pretty much like what we have here in Manukau. Similar prices and all.


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

Looks nice. I might try it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

GemsByGranny said:


> Looks nice. I might try it.


It is not a difficult knit! Especially if you enjoy short rows!


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Very pretty. Thank you.


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

for sharing your fortunate mistake! You look lovely in it and it's a really nice pattern! I also like the buttons to the side. Thank you again from another "hat person"!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JulesKnit said:


> for sharing your fortunate mistake! You look lovely in it and it's a really nice pattern! I also like the buttons to the side. Thank you again from another "hat person"!


Thank you Jules, and to the many who have liked my accidental star!


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice thanks


----------

